# New Outback Sitting In Driveway



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Well, we just traded in our 2001 Coleman pop up on a new 23RS from Reines RV in Manassas Va. We were going to buy one of those TT with the fold out tents on each end until we saw the outback about a month ago. Me and my wife fell in love with it at first site. We looked at the 21RS at first, but we got the 23RS for the extra queen bed under the bunk.

What do you all do with the battery while the TT is not being used? Do you unhook it, take it out or what? Any input would be appreciated.

Happy New OutBack Owner








RW


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Me personally -- I disconnect my battery each time i store it... there is nothing in the trailer that needs constant power. I have a cut off switch on the battery.

I do however the night before heading out will reconnect the battery, hook up the house current PLUS I have a slow charger that I run on the battery to juice it up 100%


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Congrats on the 23RS. I too went with the 23 because I was coming from a PU and it was the only TT I could find with two queens. I love the best TT I have ever owned (also the only one unless you count the PU)

I too have a disconnect I use when it is sitting at home. Then, I run off of shore power.


----------



## McBeth (Feb 19, 2005)

Congratulation !

We selected the 23RS as well because of the queen bed in front.

I contacted our dealer yesterday and the our unit has arrived. We went to check it out last evening. Just need to work out o few deatil and arrange for delievery.

I can hardly wait !

Keith


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Congratulations RW. Will you be at the Rally next weekend in Urbanna? It will be a great opportunity to camp with other Outbackers.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Congratulations and welcome to the Outbacker family!

The 23RS is a great camper with just the right mix of features. Best RV we've ever owned by a huge margin!

Enjoy!

BBB


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

I to just bought the 23RS. Waiting to find the time to pick it up. Will not get to use it until next month sometime. Everyone that has one seems to like it alot. Seems to be a popular trailer.


----------



## RW98 (Mar 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone,

We can't wait to take it out on it's maiden voyage. I loaded up everything on it last night, so it is ready to go.

samvalaw,

Thanks for letting me know about the rally in Urbanna. I just read that whole post. Not really sure if we can make it or not due to work, but will try our best. Sounds like a lot of fun. I will reply to that post as soon as I find a few things out.

Thanks,
RW


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome RW98 to the group
And congrats on the 23RS
Don action


----------



## 7BeaverDam (Mar 6, 2005)

RW98 said:


> What do you all do with the battery while the TT is not being used? Do you unhook it, take it out or what? Any input would be appreciated.
> 
> [snapback]29532[/snapback]​


Congrats on the new Outback. As for the battery, we leave our RV plugged in always. Just make sure you keep the levels up. We've been doing this for the past 12+ years for 5 different RV's (will make 6 once we pick up the 26RS).

-=Glen=-


----------



## CampKerzic (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback! We just picked ours up this weekend, too. As for the batteries, we live in a neighborhood with strict covenants and can only keep the trailer at our house for three days at a time. We store it at a nearby storage lot. When we store it, we take the batteries off and bring them home. We recharge them in the garage with battery charger we bought at an auto parts store. This keeps the batteries fully charged and ready to go. Also, we have heard of batteries that have been stolen right off of trailers in storage lots so we keep them at home for peace of mind, too. Good luck!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome. I'm sure you'll be makin' some memories soon!


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

Just got home with my 23RS. I didnt get no batteries. Didnt realize this until I got home. Does anyone know if this is normal. Does anyone have any recomendations on which batteries to use.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

call your dealer, should be part of it if new


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually batteries are a dealer option just like the first fill of propane and many other items. For example I have 2 group 27 deep cycles with battery boxes that came with mine. I know plenty of people out there just got 1 group 24 with no box!

So there are many different combinations but it is also a safety issue the emergency break away brake system does not work without a battery on the trailer.

Any chance it was stolen??


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Since mine is on order, I will call them later to find out about mine

What Camperandy says about the breakaway being true, you would think since that is required by law item that a battery would be part of it, we ll find out.


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

No, it wasnt stolen. Noticed right away after backing in drive way and playing with the camper.


----------



## wingnut (Mar 21, 2005)

Congrats on your 23RS. We also looked at the hybrid TT (foldout ends), but decided the biggest reason for moving up was--no wet canvas to air out later. The (wet) Mid-Atlantic Rally confirmed this. We've love it!









Ditto on the battery-Check with your dealer.

Todd, Snickers & Scooter


----------

